
Mozilla scoffs at vulnerability study rating IE superior to Firefox - nickb
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071203-security-analyst-rates-ie-higher-than-firefox.html
======
Hexstream
Regardless of (purported) security issues, I'd choose a quite standards-
compliant browser over a not-quite-standards-compliant browser any day.

